# White line anti lift kit videos.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I thought this is interesting to see and how it works, also available for TT's.






And here in action on a polo, you have no idea how much movement there is in the OEM applicatie.






*White Line producten have "TÜV-Gutachten"*


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Supposed to improve turn in a great deal.

Blake83 has it on his TT


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Apparently you got a lot more steer feel.

There are most likely a lot more makes that make a kit like this.
No idea what the better or worst makes are.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Superpro make bush inserts that achieve the same thing.... Make a massive difference especially if you do the full set


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The question is, is the TT RS the same as for example a TT-S or 2.0TFSI quattro. ???

The SuperPro looks expensive on labor compare to white line.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Why do you say that? Have you had a quote to have superpro fitted?
If you just did the bushes to imitate WALK the parts cost less. Drop the oem item, insert superpro bushes and reattach... Not a huge job!
Yes it's a big job if you do every bush in the car but we're only talking the equivalent of the WALK kit.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I think this will make a massive difference in a FWD TT. Mainly due to the added caster, I would imagine (but would just like to hope) that this would also add a better heavier steering feel too. I have heard that the TT set-up is different to the MK5 golf. Only slightly different stud pattern. I found this out a few months back as I was going to buy a MK5 version for cheap and found out it won't fit... apparently.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

McKenzie said:


> I think this will make a massive difference in a FWD TT. Mainly due to the added caster, I would imagine (but would just like to hope) that this would also add a better heavier steering feel too. I have heard that the TT set-up is different to the MK5 golf. Only slightly different stud pattern. I found this out a few months back as I was going to buy a MK5 version for cheap and found out it won't fit... apparently.


You sure, it has the same part number on the whiteline site???


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

The SuperPro does look like 2-3 hours work, meaning at leased 160-240 Euro labor.

The white line looks like less then a half hour work.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

R5T said:


> The SuperPro does look like 2-3 hours work, meaning at leased 160-240 Euro labor.
> 
> The white line looks like less then a half hour work.


Took less than an hour to fit mine (just lower wishbone bushes like WALK)
Takes longer to fit the FULL superpro bushes kit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

I do have this on my tt. it does help in corners very much. oh and R5T thx for the photos. they were very helpful.


----------



## ghostshdw (Jul 27, 2011)

I've used Whiteline anti lift kits on both of my previous STi's and really liked them. I'm planning on getting a set for my TT in due time.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

conneem said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > I think this will make a massive difference in a FWD TT. Mainly due to the added caster, I would imagine (but would just like to hope) that this would also add a better heavier steering feel too. I have heard that the TT set-up is different to the MK5 golf. Only slightly different stud pattern. I found this out a few months back as I was going to buy a MK5 version for cheap and found out it won't fit... apparently.
> ...


Found some evidence;

The TT console is similar but has differences to the gti console. GTI on the left

















So apparently there is a difference, even though the part number is the same for both. Strange and not sure why this is but it does seem there is a big enough difference to warrant a different fitting.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > The SuperPro does look like 2-3 hours work, meaning at leased 160-240 Euro labor.
> ...


What speak for or against a full Superpro bushes kit.

Against: a big lost of comfort with the full kit. ???


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

R5T said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


Full bush kit gets a BIG thumbs up from me.
I opted for fastroad option (80% of which is identical to the race kit) and it's resulted in far more sure footed handling, and got rid of the loose feeling I had in the rear suspension. NVH is no different to OEM, so there is no comfort compromise with bad vibration or anything. Worth doing with the ARBs.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

OK, didn't know a full kit is including the rear axle as well, thought it was meaning full front.

What is the main difference between superpro and powerflex. ?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

R5T said:


> OK, didn't know a full kit is including the rear axle as well, thought it was meaning full front.
> 
> What is the main difference between superpro and powerflex. ?


Don't know - I was recommended Superpro by several people so just went that route


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jamiekip said:


> Don't know - I was recommended Superpro by several people so just went that route


OK, we don't have Superpro dealers overhere, Powerflex we have.

btw, Jamie.

What do you cal these black things for the rear.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

R5T said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know - I was recommended Superpro by several people so just went that route
> ...


Drop links for the sway bar, maybe???


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

conneem said:


> Drop links for the sway bar, maybe???


OK THX, sway bar's.
I lost the English word for it, there is not really a good Dutch word for it where i can think off.
In Dutch i would say something like "verstelbare reactie stang" what translate to "adjustable response rod". :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Difficult to tell the size of the items.

This page shows OEM and after market drop links for anti roll (sway) bars. No adjustment mechanism in them though and anyway most ARBs that incorporate adjustment do so by having a selection of holes at their ends.

http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... ode=T2PSSB

They look like adjustable tie bars or adjustable control arms or adjustable lower transverse link - same thing different names just to be confusing. The item between bushes 11 & 12 in this link/pic:

http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/merchant.mvc ... ode=T2PSBU


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

brittan said:


> They look like adjustable tie bars or adjustable control arms or adjustable lower transverse link - same thing different names just to be confusing.


Yep, thats the thing, you can adjust the rear camber with them. :wink:

Here another version of them.










Mostly you see red numbers (Camber) at the rear after lowering, meaning it's not adjustable.


----------



## David L (Aug 28, 2010)

R5T said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > They look like adjustable tie bars or adjustable control arms or adjustable lower transverse link - same thing different names just to be confusing.
> ...


Those lookes like Mk1 ones. The Mk2 can be camber adjusted with OE parts.

Edit: This is how we solved the soft OE bushings in the front suspension. Or all bushes for that matter.. 










Material is Delrin.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

David L said:


> Material is Delrin.


Where'd you source the delrin bushings from?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Delrin is to hard for street use IMHO.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I think this will make a massive difference in a FWD TT. Mainly due to the added caster, I would imagine (but would just like to hope) that this would also add a better heavier steering feel too. I have heard that the TT set-up is different to the MK5 golf. Only slightly different stud pattern. I found this out a few months back as I was going to buy a MK5 version for cheap and found out it won't fit... apparently.


When i was looking into modding my TT chassis, this was a mod which hit the radar. I was informed that because the TT has aluminum componants in the suspension they would need to be modded to a golf spec in order to fit this, whether this is a strength or fitment issue i'm not sure. This may have changed now (was about a 8months ago)but anyone looking into this should ask the question just to be sure. :wink:


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Jamiekip,

I looked into the full bush kit but decided against it as the cost was quite high considering all the labour involved. Plus the car was brand new.

How do you rate the mod and did you feel any improvements?

Do you get much more road noise or vibration??

TIA

Alex


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

More road noise is an certainty, the harder bushes filter less noise.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Survey S2000 said:


> Jamiekip,
> 
> I looked into the full bush kit but decided against it as the cost was quite high considering all the labour involved. Plus the car was brand new.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex.

I really rate the mod and it made a bigger difference than I thought.
Not sure if you've noticed any lateral movement, especially from the rear, but this eradicates it completely. The car feels more planted and responds quicker to inputs. I have the H&R ARBs fitted also.
There is no compromise on ride or vibration in the cabin.
Also forces a full geo set up after fitment which is a good thing if youve not already had it checked as mine was way out from the factory.

Have a chat with Ed @ APS as he's helped me with all my mods 

J


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks jamie,

I think i may of spoken to ed in the past. I went for the eibach pro springs and H&R ARB. Following a conversation with a guy at whiteline he advised to go for 24mm ARBs F&R which white line do as it give a neutral balance to the car so it wasnt understeering so much. He also recommended a good geo which has been dialed into my TT. H&R didn't do 24mm front and rear but we mixed the packs to get the bars i wanted.

I would of loved to get the bushes done but at nearly 1k, moving house and getting married took priority! Plus mine i a base TT and the cost seem slighly out of sink with the car.

Cheers for the feed back!

PS: i've just found out that i have convenience windows!! on a standard TT, result! I'll probably end up dropping my windows from my pocket now though.


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi people im thinking of getting this walk kit to help reduce wheel spin in my fwd mk2 tt (remapped) are there any major cons with this kit thanks for any help


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Matty2023 said:


> Hi people im thinking of getting this walk kit to help reduce wheel spin in my fwd mk2 tt (remapped) are there any major cons with this kit thanks for any help


I was thinking the same thing - the FWD is a bit eager to spin its wheels and maybe these would help?


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

i have it in my fwd TT.

better handling, better feel ( a little bit more steering feel, and " harder" than standard), regarding wheel spin, it cant do miracles and with remap your wheels will spin .


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I went with SuperPro in my Quattro since the whitelines are known to crack and fail due to the longitudinal grooves in the bushing. SuperPro makes the grooves concentric instead to eliminate this problem. Funny enough, they are owned by the same Australian company.

You'll want to talk to Brett Hauschild [email protected] to confirm fitment. I worked with him to get the first prototype on my car to confirm fitment for the TTs so he is familiar with them.

This was from my conversation with him,


> ...To make a long story short the ALOY3273-80K does not fit the MK2 TT correctly. The issue being that the spacing/alignment of the mounting holes in the bracket is very slightly different on the aluminium subframe cars than it is on the Golf variants on the MKV platform.
> 
> We have just released the ALOY4343K which I am nearly positive will cover the MK2 TT application as it has the proper fitment/design for the Passat and Tiquan. We haven't yet added it to our catalog because we haven't got a MK2 TT in to our R&D facility in Australia to verify the actual on-car fitment. ...


I have them in my car now and it's fantastic. I also replaced the front LCA forward bushing and also went with 034 solid upper strut mounts and the steering is substantially improved too. I can feel so much more of the road and it made the steering a little stiffer too which I like. I highly recommend them.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks guys how did you find tyre wear is it bad


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Matty2023 said:


> Thanks guys how did you find tyre wear is it bad


Why would it effect tyre wear? It doesnt change your camber/toe in etc??


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

O right sorry I thought i read somewhere that it increases tyre wear thats good then,where the best place to buy this kit looked on ebay only whiteline kits are in Australia


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Danny1 said:


> Matty2023 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys how did you find tyre wear is it bad
> ...


Not an expert at all, but increasing the caster angle could result in more wear on the outer edges of the tyres during cornering, no?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

poder said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Matty2023 said:
> ...


You are correct, but I think the difference will be pretty minor compared to just changing camber.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> You are correct, but I think the difference will be pretty minor compared to just changing camber.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Definitely ;-)


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

How are powerflex are they know to be good?https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221986602361
I take it this is the same as the whiteline kit.


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorrys guys ive purchased the superpro walk kit,the fitting instructions are saying to align the wheels and caster settings before the job is done and check after as well?can it not just all be done after.
http://imageapi.partsdb.com.au/api/Imag ... WsmKo3hdY6


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I had my mechanic install my kit, I can ask him if he did alignment prior but I'm pretty sure he didn't.

What part number did you get for your kit? The Golf ones won't work, needs the Passat ones mentioned in one of my earlier comments. Install should be the same though.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi mate the part number is aloy3273-80k seems silly doing the wheel aligment twice thanks for the help


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251742299502 Thats what i brought


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm looking at that part number on the ad. You might have a bad day with those. This is a direct quote from SuperPro US:



> ...To make a long story short the ALOY3273-80K does not fit the MK2 TT correctly. The issue being that the spacing/alignment of the mounting holes in the bracket is very slightly different on the aluminium subframe cars than it is on the Golf variants on the MKV platform.
> 
> We have just released the ALOY4343K which I am nearly positive will cover the MK2 TT application as it has the proper fitment/design for the Passat and Tiquan. We haven't yet added it to our catalog because we haven't got a MK2 TT in to our R&D facility in Australia to verify the actual on-car fitment. ...


I can confirm the latter kit fits because it's on my car and bolted on smoothly. I know that seller says Mk2 TT but there is a lot of misinformation out there on the TTs. You should consult with SuperPro if you haven't already.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok thanks for your help just my luck! Ive contact superpro to see if they are direct me to the right kit,ive contacted the seller on ebay and told he and shown him the quote from superpro,thanks again ps where did you purchase your kit


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

They guy from ebay has comfired they arent the right fit and has said his also waiting on a reply from superpro as well,amd have said they do a bush kit that does the same thing


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Matty2023 said:


> They guy from ebay has comfired they arent the right fit and has said his also waiting on a reply from superpro as well,amd have said they do a bush kit that does the same thing


The bushing kit will work but it doesn't come with the metal slider bearing thing inside (the metal one is better for long term). It also requires you to press out the old one and press in the new so it's not as easy to DIY.

I purchased mine directly from Brett Hauchild at SuperPro US because I was the test vehicle to confirm the Passat assembly (ALOY4343K) kit fits the TT.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for help mate you have saved me a nightmare ive contacted superpro ill get the kit you say fits the tt


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Matty2023 said:


> Thanks for help mate you have saved me a nightmare ive contacted superpro ill get the kit you say fits the tt


No problem! I only had the parts installed last month and confirmed with Brett that the parts fit a few weeks ago. It seems SuperPro hasn't had enough time to get the information out to its distributors yet. I've put about 1000 miles on them so far and they seem perfect!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty2023 (Jun 12, 2015)

Is it the same for whiteline anti lift kits,i mean advertising they fit the mk2 audi tt because they fit the golfs or do whiteline actually make the right fit for the mk2 tt,was thinking if i get no joy from superpro ill go with whiteline or is it the exact same problem with them


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Matty2023 said:


> Is it the same for whiteline anti lift kits,i mean advertising they fit the mk2 audi tt because they fit the golfs or do whiteline actually make the right fit for the mk2 tt,was thinking if i get no joy from superpro ill go with whiteline or is it the exact same problem with them


From my talk with Brett Hauschild, whiteline's are confirmed proper fitment on their kit. Whiteline approaches their ALK differently than SuperPro. They offset and angle it differently and I think use a different bracket than SuperPro does. I just didn't like how whiteline use the lateral grooves that have been reported to crack and fail, where SuperPro does the concentric grooves (or the metal sleeve insert in the full ALOY kit) that distribute stress more evenly.

















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

